# Meat grinder, manual or electric



## Radar21

My dilema is wich one to buy at Gander. They have a hand crank and an electric at about the same price- 80 bucks, which is in my budget.

My gut tells me that the 80 hand crank unit HAS to be aa higher quality unit than an electric one at the same price. I probably process 1-2 deer a year. I take some to a shop for summer sausage, but I want to start doing my own fresh sausages and bratwursts.

Any reccommendations?????


----------



## Dak

http://tinyurl.com/hweug

The grinder at the above link to Northern Tool is what I have. Really pleased with it...particularly since we got it used for $50.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I also have a Norther Tool electric... great value.


----------



## MossyMO

I have heard from others that are also happy with their Northern tool grinder purchases.

If you feel like taking on a project, here are the plans I used to make my own - http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html

Here are a few pics of the one I made, it is a #32 grinder with a 3/4 horse moter. I also added a stainless steel meat tray over the auger which isn't shown in the pics.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk

We use the same one as MossyMO (minus the sweet contraption he set up there), and it works great-processing about 3 deer a year (but having a few lbs sent off for cured venison). And if the meat has just a tinge of froze-ness, it will grind through with even less effort. But if I can grind meat with a manual, standing at 5'8" and 110 lbs, I would say you will be just fine ; ) I mean, a manual isn't going to break down on you, and the last thing you want is an electrical one to quit on you halfway through your processing project.


----------



## Norm70

northern tool grinder is a good grinder. 99 bucks new. don't buy the smallest model of electric grinder they have at gander it is junk.


----------



## Jmnhunter

we used a cheap hand grinder for a couple of years but noticed the metal showing up in the meat (dark colored portions); i recently bought a electric grinder with good luck so far $50; sportsman grinder


----------



## Chaws

What ever you get, make sure you look at the internals for METAL gears. The plastic gears are junk and you'll maybe get through 15 lbs before it breaks.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I would not skimp on a grinder at all.

I know of people who bought the cheap $99 ones at gander and other outlets......they work...but over heat, shut down, break down, etc. When doing volumes of meat. They also take for ever to grind your venison. If you are doing one deer and it is average size....you will be looking at grinding anywhere from 20-40#'s of meat (depending on what you do with roasts, etc). Then if you add pork or beef....depending on mix you are looking at grinding 40-70 #'s of meat. So that is lots of meat and time. With a cheaper grinder you are looking at two hours or more of work grinding and packaging.....myself....less than one hour for what is described above...and that is double grinding. Now stuffing casings....add another hour or so.

So I say if you can only afford $100 or so....save up, buy things on sale, used, get gift cards for X-mas and go get a good grinder. It is money well spent and a great investment.

I bought a big dog about 5 years ago from Cabela's..... #32 ....1 1/2 hp.....and it was money well invested. To let you know ever year people need to borrow it because their cheapies break down.

But I also love what Mossy did....very cool. and I am sure slings meat across the room once cranked up. :beer:


----------



## 9manfan

Does anyone use their electric grinder as the stuffer as well, it says you can stuff with the grinder , wondering if it works at all or is it better to just prchase a stuffer.


----------



## KEN W

I tried it.Depends on if you are mixing 2 meats together.If you just make pork sausage it works very well.But if you grind say......venison and pork then mix the 2 together,then run it through again it is tough......when you put the casing on and push through the ground meat it is like trying to stuff a baloon.


----------



## jasy77777

The electric Meat grinder, it is more convenient and is simple and it is not necessary to spend many forces :thumb:

_____________________
buy generic drugs


----------



## willsot_20

I like to grind meat electrical 
because it is easy way to grind


----------

